# Coding and billing fees



## mpate (Aug 3, 2010)

A private Internal med doc has asked me to do his coding and billing for him remotely. I have worked many remote jobs from home but always as an hourly paid employee. Does any one know what the going rate per chart is? I have no idea what is a fair price to quote him.


----------



## fscourtney (Aug 5, 2010)

will get back to you...i worked at home all last year...will check my rate for you:


----------



## jdonahue (Aug 5, 2010)

I work from home for $1.00 per submitted file but I am contracted and have to pay my own taxes, but love it.


----------



## rlcohen76 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ive gotten between $5-$7 per chart. If i am paid hourly the rate is $40.


----------

